# iEDGE Released



## rockstar99 (Oct 24, 2009)

The EDGE Team Have Released Their DSi Cart:
iEDGE







			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Latest DSi firmware supported: v1.4
> Supports DSi/DSL/DS
> iEDGE comes blank without any copyrighted software, making it 100% LEGAL
> Fully upgrade-able bootstrap to combat future DSi firmware updates
> ...



Cant Find An Online Store Selling It Yet 
Also Their Site Is Updated With A Better Interface


----------



## Cermage (Oct 24, 2009)

ingame reset and slowmotion mode sound interesting. just need a price on this thing now.


----------



## raing3 (Oct 24, 2009)

... cool... me wants!!!


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.edge-ds.cn/downloads/iEDGE%20Re...Manual%20v1.pdf Read initial setup and bootstrap updates to find out how they update it. I can't make sense of it but I'm sleepy.

@.Radiant Er are you serious about that?


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 24, 2009)

I may actually look into buying this as my origianl edge was the best card i ever had and neveer gave me any problems. 

Could you update when they go into stores. ( here i come DX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

For now al have to live with my M3i0 and Edge


----------



## Placeholder (Oct 24, 2009)

Mhh... I don't see any real reason to get one...


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 24, 2009)

yes il update the post when i see it reaches an online store


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh my, the Edge card is DSi compatible now?

Team Cyclo, get your ass working on a CycloDSi, nao!


----------



## wchill (Oct 24, 2009)

Bah screw Team Cyclo. Unless they get DSi Mode or something.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 24, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> http://www.edge-ds.cn/downloads/iEDGE%20Re...Manual%20v1.pdf Read initial setup and bootstrap updates to find out how they update it. I can't make sense of it but I'm sleepy.


I think you put the bootstrap on a microSD card using the program included, then put it in a console (must be powered off) then turn the DS on and watch it update before booting the card.
I'm pretty sure the EDGE OS thing is pretty much the same though, except for clicking a different link.

But according to the EDGE team, the card only comes in white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can someone request the iEDGE to have extra RAM? I want a GBA emulator.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 24, 2009)

cool so it has an le dlike dsx and m3i gotta love leds


----------



## asdf (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh wow, this was a surprise. I love the Edge.


----------



## inferleon (Oct 24, 2009)

Finally! I've been waiting for a long time!
I am so buying this sh**


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 24, 2009)

im gonna buy it hopefully it has a larger memory then 512KB so i can play pokemon games.


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 24, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> iEDGE comes blank without any copyrighted software, making it 100% LEGAL








*Posts merged*



			
				YayMii said:
			
		

> Can someone request the iEDGE to have extra RAM? I want a GBA emulator.



It would also need an extra processor with enough power to emulate a GBA, which would make it a whole new cart.


----------



## Hardkaare (Oct 24, 2009)

Since the m3i0 comes blank does that make it 100% legal too?


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 24, 2009)

yes it does


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Oct 24, 2009)

Looking at the feature list the acekard and m3i zero can easily beat this.

The only way EDGE could stand a chance is to have really good update speed and add things not even team cyclops could add.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 24, 2009)

Was opening up the website to check for any updates, and bam this came in my face. Came here to post it, but rockstar beat me to it

meh, its nice to see that we will be seeing future updates, no wonder EDGE have been MIA for some time.

Nice to see they haven't forgot about the linux guys http://edge-ds.cn/download.html


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 24, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> @.Radiant Er are you serious about that?


I would hope not, like every decent cart has that excluding various clones of the R4 and such


----------



## iFish (Oct 24, 2009)

i love the edge so i will definitly get this one or notit all depends but if i get a new sdhc micro i will get it


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 25, 2009)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> ingame reset and slowmotion mode sound interesting. just need a price on this thing now.




The original EDGE has those features already.


----------



## Normmatt (Oct 25, 2009)

OMFG said:
			
		

> Since the m3i0 comes blank does that make it 100% legal too?



No, Its flashed using the nds so it isnt 100% blank and thus not 100% legal.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Oct 25, 2009)

I think it's illegal after being flashed. Not sure.


----------



## iFish (Oct 25, 2009)

all flash card are illigal anyway if you use commerical roms


----------



## Placeholder (Oct 25, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> OMFG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excuse me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the M3i get flashed from the PC using the little cable? :S


----------



## stab244 (Oct 25, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> all flash card are illigal anyway if you use commerical roms


Well said. Even if authorities caught you, your going to have a hell of time explaining that you only use it for homebrew.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 25, 2009)

it should be illegal anyway you look at it since it circumvents copyright protection


----------



## iFish (Oct 25, 2009)

but still now we know why no firmware updatres have been comming there were making a new card lol


----------



## House Spider (Oct 25, 2009)

I have every DS Slot-1 cart so I am going to start collecting DSi Carts starting with this when its released. Or is it already released?


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 25, 2009)

raing3 said:
			
		

> ... cool... me wants!!!



And then finally beat elixir's collection, muhahahaha


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 25, 2009)

why would someone want it 
lacks special features 
slow updates


----------



## Santee (Oct 25, 2009)

But how much support will it get after it's released since the original EDGE barely got any updates it's like a clone r4 except with updated features and update able boot strap.


----------



## iFish (Oct 25, 2009)

the team updates in bunches and they wernt updating because their making thier new card i was supper happy with my edge it a striped down cyclo


----------



## YayMii (Oct 25, 2009)

YayMii said:
			
		

> This is the best card. It even has a game to match the flashcart.
> 
> Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles *Edge*worth.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 25, 2009)

that was a pretty lame joke...


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 26, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Save game saves directly to Micro SD


Fuck yeah!  Best feature ever!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 27, 2009)

its really good cuz it can run on all ds but does not have RTS


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 28, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> raing3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



as if, he will probably get it as soon as he could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no1 can beat his collection unless they buy 2 of each cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or they are a r4 collecter


----------



## Tanas (Oct 28, 2009)

Its strange the way team cyclops have released this before the cyclodsi.


----------



## stab244 (Oct 28, 2009)

It isn't that strange to me... They want to test the waters first.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 29, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Its strange the way team cyclops have released this before the cyclodsi.


I'm pretty sure this isn't made by Team Cyclops.


----------



## iFish (Oct 29, 2009)

maybe it is they just want 2 cards


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 30, 2009)

How could I miss this.
I'm a fan of edge.


----------



## quantronics (Oct 30, 2009)

its out in 2 weeks!

*fingers crossed* that we get teh same great EDGE quality I have been getting used to!


----------



## YayMii (Nov 26, 2009)

I can't believe nobody noticed this:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> • Fully updateable bootstrap via *custom onboard CPU* to combat future DSi firmware upgrades


There's a built-in CPU!


----------



## gringosam (Mar 19, 2010)

I know I know that there are a lot of other awesome cards out there, but it doesn't stop me from wanting one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Just great memories from the first Edge card.  Does anyone know if the CycloDS team is behind the edge card or is it just a clone of theirs?

It's very hard to find still.  the Edge website only lists http://www.realhotstuff.com as a US reseller, but they don't even have a product page.  I found another though: http://www.dscardworld.com.  I've had some good experiences with them as well.


----------

